# Dents inc. 20% off to all TTOC members



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Website: http://www.dentsinc.co.uk

*The Paintless Dent Removal Specialists*

Dents Inc. is a well known and reputable Paintless Dent Removal (PDR) company operating throughout the North West of England. Specialising in privately owned 'high end' premium vehicles, the majority of our work is done by appointment only, performing repairs for the more particular client/enthusiast where only perfection is good enough.

Their elite technicians typically repair dents and creases from the size of a coin up to the size of a tennis ball. However, as their extensive website gallery photographs show, it is possible to remove much bigger dents than most other PDR companies say possible.

Dents Inc. offer a 20% discount to all TTOC members on production of associated identification
(ie - membership card).

W: http://www.dentsinc.co.uk
E: [email protected]
T: 07813 813 202 (Ben)


----------

